# All in one fulfillment shop



## poezoe (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey Gang,

I am looking for a dream fulfillment company. I am giving up printing shirts myself and want to develop an online shop that I can sell my designs on and make money with little work.

Problem is I want to keep the cost to the consumer to $20 so if I can make $5 a shirt for not doing much it would be great.

I don't want to deal with the big zazzles and cafepress, I want to have my own website that will direct a shirt order to a fulfillment company to print and ship a one color on colored tee for $15. 

Am I dreaming?


----------



## 4C Print Shop (Sep 8, 2010)

I am not sure if there is such a thing as a "dream fulfillment company". List the characteristics you are looking for then go and find that company.


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

Most companies you find will average within the price range you are needing if retailing at $20 and trying to keep gross shirt costs delivered at $15 or under. Did you screen print shirts yourself or digitally print?


----------



## poezoe (Jul 10, 2012)

I have researched to no end. It seems if I find a company to print and ship for $15 then it won't integrate with a website. If I find a place that hosts a good shop, then i still have to do the fulfilling end.

My bottom line is I have alot of designs that sell, but want some one else to do the work.

Bandprints, I did mostly heat transfer and bought a whole screen print shop setup but never could find the time to get the screen side up and running. I work full time, go to school and have an ice cream business too. Just looking for a easy solution to make money off the designs.


----------



## ChinaDivision (Dec 30, 2015)

According to your description, you need an order fulfillment company to fulfill all your orders. Syncing your order to order fulfillment company with API, no warehouse cost and lobor cost, Right? It is easy, What you are looking for is an order fulfillment company. You can focus on your important things - branding and promotion.


----------



## amcor (Jan 29, 2008)

scalablepress.com 
exactly what you are looking for..


----------



## Little Raymonds (Aug 5, 2012)

There is a new fulfillment APP hitting the market. These guys have the absolute best prices on the market. 

Print Ready APP. I believe it's Shopify only at the moment, but their prices are under $8.00 printed. This is for 1 offs. Print Ready


----------



## poezoe (Jul 10, 2012)

Some great info here, I will check everything out. Thanks!!


----------



## bobblebus (May 12, 2016)

There is a variety of companies on the market, but i can't suggest Scalable Press as a good partner.


----------

